# 309a exemption test Level 3



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

you are trying to write an exemption test but don't know what's on it? How do you know that you want to write and and know that you're going to pass?

I would find a course outline for the advanced classes and base your studying on that


----------



## 14/2 (10 mo ago)

Breakfasteatre said:


> you are trying to write an exemption test but don't know what's on it? How do you know that you want to write and and know that you're going to pass?
> 
> I would find a course outline for the advanced classes and base your studying on that


Thank you for your response. I know outline and stuff. But the thing is its mcq or calculations or something else? Trying to get rough idea what its look like.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

There are going to be theory questions that involve calculations and code questions.

Are you proficient with the code book? Do you have delmars standard book of electricity? There are resources online for code review, they will be specifically about studying for the c of q. Martin rosenbergs system is really good

For theory, go through the delmars textbook and complete the review questions after each chapter

i found the electronics portion of advanced to be difficult personally. I had no experience with that prior, so i suggest you get the electronics textbook as well. 

We also had a motors class with its own textbook and we looked into how VFDs work internally

lastly, we did some PLC programming on allen bradley software, although i dont remember if we did any testing on it


----------



## 14/2 (10 mo ago)

Breakfasteatre said:


> There are going to be theory questions that involve calculations and code questions.
> 
> Are you proficient with the code book? Do you have delmars standard book of electricity? There are resources online for code review, they will be specifically about studying for the c of q. Martin rosenbergs system is really good
> 
> ...


I have completed delmars text book almost 75% with review questions . Thank you for your help. I studied vfd / plc / motors in details but just want to make sure exam format. Thank you for your help thought. Appreciate


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

The test will be a bit of everything covered in the provincial curriculum. It will also be much harder to pass compared to actually taking the courses.

This is the apprentice curriculum standard for all three levels. Scroll down the the classes that start with a 3. The exam questions will be based on all the learning outcomes listed. 

Ontario Curriculum Standard


----------

